# Using Fire to Post here



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Just got back from a week trip.  Could read my email and make replies, but could not make any posts to this forum.  I'm registered on here with my laptop, but now do I also have to do some type of registration with the Fire?  Email was very easy to setup when I got the Fire using gmail.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just logged in with my username and password.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Just got back from a week trip. Could read my email and make replies, but could not make any posts to this forum. I'm registered on here with my laptop, but now do I also have to do some type of registration with the Fire? Email was very easy to setup when I got the Fire using gmail.


I've been able to post to the forum on both the web browser version and with Tapatalk. You do have to log in (login in upper right hand corner) using the same login information. I'm frequently logged in on three or four different devices at once.

Let us know! Glad you had a great trip with your Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Using tapatalk you have to have the paid version (though it was available free one day) to post. . . .with the free version all you can do is read the forum.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't you just navigate to web pages and see and post normally on the Fire without using an app?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Can't you just navigate to web pages and see and post normally on the Fire without using an app?


Yes. . . but it kind of works better with Tapatalk -- in my opinion, anyway. . . .quicker. . . .


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I can read the posts okay.  I have this forum page bookmarked on the Fire.  When I click on this forum bookmark with my laptop, I don't have to log in.  I haven't tried to log in using the Fire.  I don't log into my email with the Fire even though it's web based.  It must be done transparently via Amazon silk?  I'm confused and not really liking to enter stuff with the touch keyboard.  The stylus does make it easier though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You logged into the forum on your laptop at some point, perhaps when you first joined, and the forum left a cookie so it remembers you.  Once you log into the forum on your Fire, it will remember you on that device and you'll be able to post, and shouldn't have to log in again.

Can't speak to your email, but I suspect at some point you entered a password and it has remembered it.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.  I just logged in with Tapatalk.  Works good for this forum, but the 2 other forums that I use are not supported.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I have about seven forums that support Tapatalk. It really makes it easy to access the forums, and even respond. One of the things I didn't like about responding via tablet browser is how sometimes the text box in the browser would not show all of the text I was writing (depending on if I was holding it in portrait or landscape). Since Tapatalk is made for mobile devices, it really does make it easy to interact on the forums. 

Sent from my gTablet using Tapatalk.


----------

